# How to delete account



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

It's there any way to delete/deactivate your account? I've considered deactivating my account but I don't see an option for it.


----------



## Doc7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Not sure of an option. What I would do is go to your Settings page, uncheck all of the “Email me when...” options.

Then it’s just a matter of logging out and not coming back, or at least not logging back in.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Red_Rose said:


> It's there any way to delete/deactivate your account? I've considered deactivating my account but I don't see an option for it.


How about, as an alternative, tell us what would encourage you to keep your account?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, please don't let one unwanted criticism make you leave.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> How about, as an alternative, tell us what would encourage you to keep your account?





Michael said:


> Yes, please don't let one unwanted criticism make you leave.


Thanks guys. It has nothing to do with any criticism. Before I joined here, I once had someone threaten to hunt me down because I asked "What happened to this forum?" when a small group of people turned a forum for button quails into their own personal chatroom so it takes a lot to try to run me off. Lol

This is one of the few forums that I've posted on for a long duration. When I signed back in after many years, I didn't expect a flood of memories and emotions of things I've went through with family, etc., during my journey in aquarium keeping to suddenly come back at me when I read through my post history. Sounds silly, right? That's why I thought about starting anew. I'm still on the fence on what I should do.


----------

